

Google working with Ryanair on airline price-comparison service - macarthy12
http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/oleary-reveals-ryanairgoogle-plan-to-change-how-we-buy-tickets-forever-29907730.html

======
BMarkmann
I wonder if this based on Google's acquisition a while back of ITA Software
([http://www.itasoftware.com/](http://www.itasoftware.com/))... if I remember
correctly, this caused some excitement in the Common Lisp world, since their
QPX software was written in it, and it would represent the first big app
inside Google to use CL (also the acquisition also brought some big names in
the field to Google). The ITA software already is used in some of the other
big flight-comparison sites (Kayak, Orbitz, and some others).

